# Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8350 - Mount



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good mount for the Epson? Looking for a good secure mount nothing cheap. I just can't seem to find any good reviews of mounts. I appreciate any help or suggestions you guys can give. Thanks!


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

foto69man said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good mount for the Epson? Looking for a good secure mount nothing cheap. I just can't seem to find any good reviews of mounts. I appreciate any help or suggestions you guys can give. Thanks!


Chief RPA168:T


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

Looked at that one and am going to get it. Got my Epson and just hooked it up. I know it's blaspheming to project on a white wall...but us poor folk do what we can. I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:clap::yikes::clap::yikes::clap::yikes::clap:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

TBH - I strongly advocate for anyone to wait to finalize a screen size / type until after they have done some viewing on a white wall / bedsheet to get a feel for what you would like to do - so, I say, good call mate! :T


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I did, well am doing the same thing still. I built a 2x4 rack at the back of my room and been just painting my wall a few colors so far as well as different image sizes before i finalized anything. First I had a fairly dark gray wall, image looked nice, little dark though. Then i was on a light beige wall, not bad still. Now i'm on a white Kilz primer wall and movies in total dark is unreal. I can't believe how bad the kilz primer wall hot spots though. So now after experimenting with different colors and sizes as well as lighting, I am going with a standard N8 gray paint recommended by the screen guys over here.


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

Well...it's been a month and I can gladly say that this was a great purchase. I know the 8350 isn't the greatest on the market, but man am I happy I finally got one(projector that is). Been using it alot and my friends and I are all impressed. Still using the white wall to project onto, and slowly messing with the settings to tweak the picture. Eventually I'll buy a screen, but until that day I am immensely satisfied. Was everyone else like this with their first projector? :scratch:


----------



## moe4ever (Feb 21, 2012)

I just got mine (8350) too, but I have not had time to set it up. I am really excited about it, like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## overwe1ght (Mar 19, 2012)

I am looking at getting the 8350 but I need to know the how far the horizontal offset can be I have read up on it the best I could get was in the owners Manuel it stars 47% witch for me was no help I am looking at a 3' 10" horizontal offset at max of 16' throw distance is this doable for it will be in my living room and would be the best location for it as far as what I would need to change in the room thanks for any and all help


----------



## foto69man (Apr 7, 2011)

overwe1ght said:


> I am looking at getting the 8350 but I need to know the how far the horizontal offset can be I have read up on it the best I could get was in the owners Manuel it stars 47% witch for me was no help I am looking at a 3' 10" horizontal offset at max of 16' throw distance is this doable for it will be in my living room and would be the best location for it as far as what I would need to change in the room thanks for any and all help


I haven't measured the offset, but I know it is alot. I'll break out the tape measure tonight and see.

On another note.........anyone know of a way of controling this projector model without the remote? Say with an App? I can't seem to find one :dontknow:


----------



## HTPC_Dude (May 5, 2012)

I just ordered the Peerless PRG-UNV, will be here on Monday. I chose it because it had one feature I really liked, it has knobs and gears for tilt and roll which will make it easy to align the picture. It also has a quick release system to make it easy to mount/dismount without affecting the alignment. Don't be too concerned with the $268 MSRP as I was able to find it for closer to $100 several places online.

Once I get the projector mounted I will let you know how I like it.


----------

